# collecting full sets



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

I was cleaning and organizing the basement and looked at the stack of complete sot car sets I have accumulated. Here's a list of what I have. My first and original tyco dare devil jump (x2 a friend game me his set when his mom moved out of the family home) sans original boxes, Tyco usa 1 trucking (x2 same as previous) an old tyco pro set that my dad got at a garage sale (sans cars), Afx ryder truck set, tyco A-Team set, Marchon firebird set, An artin set with corvettes and indy type cars (two complete two lane sets in one box), A carrera digital 1/24th and one and a half carrera go nascar set's. I won on Ebay last week an Afx firebird race set so its on its way. My question is do alot of you's collect complete sets or mostly just the cars?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I sort of collected them for a time and thought when I had my own car room I could display them.....wrong, I have all the walls covered and have started on the ceiling and still do not have room for the garage full of set boxes I have.
I keep telling my wife I need a second room.
Russell


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There so many different types of people in the world!! :lol: Believe it or not, I've run across people who only collect the boxes!! Yes, it is obsurd, but they do. As far as sets, I don't care about what they came in. All I care about are the pieces. Box sets are great if you like them, but to me it's a waste of space. I'm not saying a set isn't worth more complete in a decent condition box(it is), but I don't go out of my way to get the box. I buy sets for the set... the track and the cars (if included). The box to me just adds to the shipping cost. Guess it just depends on your storage/display capabilities and what you find appealing to look at.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I only have few sets, but mostly I just bought track. 
I have the Tyco Batman set, the Speed racer set, and the MARX crossover set.
all the boxes are very small, so they were easy to stash away. I'd like to track down complete sets of the first 2 sets I owned as a kid.. the AFX Monaco set from the '75 Sears wish book, and the Tyco double loop set from 78.

oh yeah, I forgot to count some of the sealed slotless sets I collected. I have Two Matchbox sets, one slotted, one slotless.
A TCR set, 2 Ultra 5 sets, and one Power Passers set.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a few AFX sets.I try for mint unopened sets or what I consider cornerstone sets.
Peter Revson, Champion spark bug etc,etc. If I had the room I would collect more of them.I love the art work.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've got a couple of semi-complete Tyco Pro sets with lots of broken track that I bought for the cars. The boxes are in poor shape and I doubt they are worth anything, but I can't bring myself to toss 'em in the trash. I've got a boatload of Life-Like track that comes from garage sales buys made by my wife and mother in law. Both have clearance to buy any non-battery operated slot car sets and any cars they run across. 

This is another of those garage sale buys. It is complete with only damage to the cardboard junk. Dimenisons of the box will probably make it expensive to pack and ship. I wouldn't try to paste a label on the set box and ship it, though that is what some would do. Would it sell better as the cars only? There's a crossover track and a 12" curve in there.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

A lot of mine are the garage sale types too, that I bought for the cars. I do have a few of the old tycopro sets that I like and a few AFX sets that came from Mongomery Wards that I like. Usually I try to give the track to friends so I can get them started into slot cars.
Russell


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I collect some sets. mostly for the cars but I haven't taken out any of the track. I have a stack of about 14 unopened tracks too









these are unopened except top 3 which are fairly new sets. There are 4 in the box on bottom of a couple different nascar sets


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

While I still have a few unopened sets, I do open nearly every set I get. At one time I tried to buy one of every Lifelike set, but that became silly after a while, especially when the cars were available as a single.

The track and cars from the open sets are then cataloged and stored away. The set box covers are then flattened out and stored as well. I hope to one day be able to display them, maybe in a form like those displays in the store that are used to show various posters. Some box art is pretty cool.

Joe


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Sears sets!*

I enjoy collecting sets over cars. I have such fond memories of finding a race set under the Christmas tree and how great it was to open it up and peek inside.

My favorite sets are those from the "golden age" of Sears AFX four lane sets featured in the Christmas Wishbook. The years 1972, 1973 and 1974 had some great tracks.

1972 offered the 4 Lane High Bank set
1973 offered the Roger Penskee Four Lane
1974 offered the Penskee Race of Champions Four Lane

the 1971 set was AFX cars on lock and joiner track. The 1975 set featured G-Plus cars. Thats why I consider the 3 years in between the golden age.

Currently, I have fully restored the 1973 and 1974 sets. The 1972 set is in progress. Each set from the box and paperwork to the track clips is put back to as like new condition as possible.

I plan to post more details about these sets once I get the 1972 set back to what Aurora and Sears offered!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm looking for a set to replace my original L&J Aurora, "exclusively" for Sears & Roebuck, double monza banked turn set that I rec'd one Christmas back in '71. That thing was a blast to run on, three levels, banked turns and it had a Blue Mach 1 as a set car. Sweet!  rr


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Sears set*

Roadrnr:

Go to

www.wishbookweb.com

and select the 1969 Sears Christmas Wishbook and look at the slot car pages. The set you mention might be shown. There is a tri level set with 2 Monza banks.....

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jim Norton said:


> Roadrnr:
> 
> Go to
> 
> ...


 
Jim,
You nailed it! Thanks for the link. The only difference between that one and the 1970's version I rec'd were the cars. Mine came with the blue Mach1 and red Alfa Romero. Thanks Jim! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## J.B. (2 mo ago)

Jim Norton said:


> *Sears sets!*
> 
> I enjoy collecting sets over cars. I have such fond memories of finding a race set under the Christmas tree and how great it was to open it up and peek inside.
> 
> ...


Jim,

I've been trying to track down anyone who has the layout for the Sears Penske 4 lane set, specifically the 4 lane split. I've tried laying it out in Tracker 2000 software to no avail. If you or anyone on the forum could send me any info on the layout, I'd greatly appreciate it. I'm just getting back into the hobby after 30+ years and really like this setup. My e-mail is [email protected]

Thanks,
J.B.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to HobbyTalk @J.B. 

Hopefully your email address is a throw away because like every web site we have botes who troll our site for personal information to use nefariously. 

Everyone should always ask anyone interested in something to contact them by DM (direct message, here it is called conversations). 

But we (like everyone else) also have trolls who will contact you by conversation to try and gain your personal information that way as well.) So be cautious with any new or new ish member asking you to contact them or who responds to your request for contact information.


----------

